

Is kickstarter the new process for product? - sfrancisatx
http://www.bp-3.com/blogs/2011/12/a-new-process-for-products/

======
bradleyland
Editorializing in the title is frowned upon. There is a gulf of difference
between:

"A New Process for Products?"

and

"Is kickstarter the new process for product?"

Use of the article (part of speech) "the" implies exclusivity. As if the
question being posed is whether or not Kickstarter will become the exclusive,
or at least dominant, "process for product." The original title uses the
article "a", asking whether Kickstarter is a real, viable "process for
products."

These are two very different questions. One is hyperbole, the other far more
sensible.

~~~
sfrancisatx
And, to be clear, did not mean to imply exclusivity or dominance - just
whether it is a real, viable process, enabling perhaps more creatives to bring
product to market (where previously you just can't get the funding to move
forward, without risking too much personal wealth, which you may or may not
possess).

------
GFischer
If by the "kickstarter" model, you refer to the same process advocated by
Steve Blank and others, I'd say yes - It's customer validation, essentially.

[http://steveblank.com/2010/02/25/customer-development-for-
we...](http://steveblank.com/2010/02/25/customer-development-for-web-
startups/)

If you're interested, watch this slide deck which presents the idea:

[http://www.slideshare.net/Alex.Osterwalder/successful-
entrep...](http://www.slideshare.net/Alex.Osterwalder/successful-
entrepreneurship-5747012)

~~~
sfrancisatx
yes, i think kickstarter, though it came at this from a funding approach,
enables a "lean" process a la Steve Blank and others. It _feels_ like a side-
effect of kickstarter but it is pretty powerful.

